
Ask HN: How would you finance a VR game? - conductr
I have a vision for a VR game. Yet know nothing about game development. I would rather just give creative direction.<p>Google search results do not help as I would rather have a remote assembled team of creatives working in sprints. But what do I know.<p>PS: MBAs come run this company
======
conductr
Email in my profile. Let's talk

------
TaylorGood
Posting to watch this..

